# Natural Toothpaste



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Any suggestions for a good, natural, safe toothpaste. I loved Burt's Bees, but I can't find the toothpaste anymore. I _thought_ Tom's (without fluoride) was good, but then I read that the sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) in it is a carcinogen. My tube of Tom's says the SLS is from coconut oil. Coconut oil is healthy, but maybe the the SLS isn't because of the extraction process????

Also, do you have any good recipes for making toothpaste? I know baking soda is good, but the taste is horrible. My kids aren't too enthusiastic about that one. 

Thanks,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

you know, I was wondering that the other day myself. I think I will see if they have a website that explains that.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

mix coconut oil with baking soda to make it a paste the consistency you like. I think I read it was something like 2tbsp co to 3 tbsp baking soda. After it's blended smooth add a few drops of spearmint essential oil and peppermint essential oil and stevia powder if you want. I haven't tried this recipe yet so let me know how you like it if you do. I've read some great reviews of it so far but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 7, 2008)

jynxt said:


> mix coconut oil with baking soda to make it a paste the consistency you like. I think I read it was something like 2tbsp co to 3 tbsp baking soda. After it's blended smooth add a few drops of spearmint essential oil and peppermint essential oil and stevia powder if you want. I haven't tried this recipe yet so let me know how you like it if you do. I've read some great reviews of it so far but haven't gotten around to it yet.


I have done something like this before, but used xylitol instead of stevia. It works, but may not be "kid friendly" enough. My daughter likes the Desert Essence cinnamon, it's not too spicy. I think the ingredients are pretty decent.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

straight baking soda was the original tooth cleaner.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
If you us baking soda for to long it will wear of the enamel from your teeth, and then you have no protection, and now tooth decay.

bumpus
.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

We use PerioBrite and PerioWash:

http://www.vitacost.com/Natures-Answer-PerioBrite-Toothpaste


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

2 T baking soda 1/3 t salt, 4 t vegetable glycerine - from health food store, 1 drop lemon juice, 3 drops tea tree oil. I've used this quite a while and like it. I usually triple recipe. After brushing I gargle w/hydrogen peroxide. Teeth are really white.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

akhomesteader said:


> Any suggestions for a good, natural, safe toothpaste. I loved Burt's Bees, but I can't find the toothpaste anymore. I _thought_ Tom's (without fluoride) was good, but then I read that the sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) in it is a carcinogen. My tube of Tom's says the SLS is from coconut oil. Coconut oil is healthy, but maybe the the SLS isn't because of the extraction process????
> 
> Also, do you have any good recipes for making toothpaste? I know baking soda is good, but the taste is horrible. My kids aren't too enthusiastic about that one.
> 
> ...


Baking soda and hydrogen peroxide. It doesn't taste that great, but it gets the job done. Once you get used to it, it's not bad at all. When I run out and have to use dh's commercial toothpaste, it tastes so sweet I can hardly stand it. 

donsgal


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Sage leaves make excellent cleaners for teeth. It must be the common or garden sage, Salvia officinalis. Just pick a leaf or two, and rub it over the teeth and gums. It helps clean off plaque, and it leaves a wonderfully fresh taste in the mouth which is good for bad breath, too! Of course, if you want to clean BETWEEN the teeth, you can always dry the leaves and powder them and dip your damp brush into the powder. Or simply floss. 

Another natural 'toothbrush' is Prickly Ash. Just chew the root or slim stem of Prickly Ash. Use as a brush several times a day. It will also relieve a toothache and promote the flow of saliva.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I used to use baking soda and glycerin with a bit of peppermint oil. Wasn't too bad and my boys didn't mind it at all. Now I'm out of peppermint oil and they sure don't like it. They're compliant, but I'd like to use something they'll enjoy. Maybe the coconut oil. I hate it, but hey love it. 

The Burt's toothpaste wasn't too sweet, but the Tom's sure is. Getting expensive, too! (Like everything else  )

Culpeper, I've never heard that about sage. I'll try growing it in my garden again this year. I grew it year before last and was hoping it would come back. I should have started seeds again, but I hoped for the best and ended up without any sage last year. 

Thanks again for the tips,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

read somewhere recently that the best way to brush your teeth is dry. Can't remember where I read it but it would sure cut down on expense of toothpaste.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i use weleda salt toothpaste i love it. my teeth are so much whiter and the taste is'nt as strong as regular name brand.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 21, 2008)

I use baking soda to deep clean, Toms, and Crest which I realize isn't natural. I didn't know Burt's Bees was anything more than a kitchy folksy start up, I didn't realize that they were all natural! Duh! I bought some of their lip balm recently and love it, guess I'll have to pay more attention in the future.

Tom's was bought by Colgate, right? Wonder how long before that's not natural any longer?!?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

critterchick said:


> I use baking soda to deep clean, Toms, and Crest which I realize isn't natural. I didn't know Burt's Bees was anything more than a kitchy folksy start up, I didn't realize that they were all natural! Duh! I bought some of their lip balm recently and love it, guess I'll have to pay more attention in the future.
> 
> Tom's was bought by Colgate, right? Wonder how long before that's not natural any longer?!?


not long i think.:flame:


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

I use straight xylitol to brush my teeth. Just wet my toothbrush and dip it in (it's a crystal powder looks like sugar) and brush like always. I never had much enamel on my teeth, and the xylitol kills the bacteria that causes tooth decay so I don't get cavities anymore.


----------



## windcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

Plain water and the mechanical action of a toothbrush, used correctly, will clean teeth. Don't forget to brush your tongue. Nothing wrong with dental floss for cleaning between.

I use baking soda and salt with a drop or two of tea tree oil...mixed in a jar. Use as a dry powder about 1/2 tsp of mix in the palm of my hand, pick up on damp tooth brush and brush away... refilling the tooth brush as it goes around my mouth.


----------



## horselover.com (Jul 3, 2006)

critterchick said:


> I use baking soda to deep clean, Toms, and Crest which I realize isn't natural. I didn't know Burt's Bees was anything more than a kitchy folksy start up, I didn't realize that they were all natural! Duh! I bought some of their lip balm recently and love it, guess I'll have to pay more attention in the future.
> 
> Tom's was bought by Colgate, right? Wonder how long before that's not natural any longer?!?


and Clorox has purchased Burts' Bees:

http://www.naturalnews.com/023002.html


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Doesn't tea tree oil say not to take orally? Is it safe?


----------



## windcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

designer said:


> Doesn't tea tree oil say not to take orally? Is it safe?


Good question:
I don't eat it.... just use a drop or two in about 1/2 cup of baking soda mix for brushing teeth.... and spit out.

Turpentine is considered poisonous... but 'medicinal quality...not for ingestion' used to be commonly sold in drug stores. My mothers mother (who lived into her ninties) used to give it to her kids .... one drop on a teaspoon of sugar when colds were going around in the community. My mom did the same. 

I don't know if it hurts or helps (the turpentine and the tea tree oil): I suspect that it is poison.... but that a tiny little bit like that on rare occassion, may act to 'wake up' the liver to detoxify and/or the immune system to battle a challenge.... Did it work? Don't know that either.... it may be as much the effect of what we believed it would do (like a placebo) as any response within the body.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

We used to use baking soda but the kids can't stand the feel. We're now trying out Sea Fresh by J/A/S/O/N. They've a few types with and without floride. This one has no flouride, no persevatives, no animal by-products, no animal testing. I've lost the box so not sure the ingredients but they probably list 'em online somewhere. 

So far, kids like it. You do need to rinse well afterwards or it Sometimes leaves an odd taste in your mouth.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Not to get completely off topic of natural toothpastes but.....for those of you interested:

We are subscribed to Preserve toothbrushes from Recycline. http://www.recycline.com/personalcare.html

Made in USA from recycled plastic Stoneyfield yogurt cups. And once you're done with your toothbrush, mail it back to recycline and they'll recycle it into plastic lumber to be used for park benches, decks and other useful products.

Have you noticed how many toothbrushes are made in China????? :flame:


----------

